# X-Trail remote control alarm does not work



## fco_bautista (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all:

I have a X-Trail and recently the battery of the remote control for the alarm dead, i have changed the battery but now i can not activate/deactivate the alarm with the remote, i have to open the door with the key. Any body know how can i re-programm the remote?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Francisco, Where are you from??? Tell us more about your X-Ty, as you could see I'm in México.

Of course there's a procedure to program the remote, I guess Jalal, our pdf master will post you that part of the Manual.

If you need any help, fell free to ask.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Manuelgamex said:


> Of course there's a procedure to program the remote, I guess Jalal, our pdf master will post you that part of the Manual.


This procedure is not covered in the service manual, but I have described the re-programming process in THIS thread on the Aussie Forum.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

aussietrail said:


> This procedure is not covered in the service manual, but I have described the re-programming process in THIS thread on the Aussie Forum.


Thanks Jalal I know you can always help a XTrailer.

Regards to Aussieland.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

My remote battery only works when you put it in the reverse way to what the instruction manual shows?!? weird one


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> This procedure is not covered in the service manual, but I have described the re-programming process in THIS thread on the Aussie Forum.


Jalal, have you found that procedure from CourtesyCarParts works on your car?

Both my keys stopped working this afternoon, no remote lock/unlock. Found several ideas but haven't got any to work yet.

The one at Nissan Remote ID Code Entry Procedure didn't seem to do anything on mine, just totally ignored me. 

This one, Program and Reprogram Your Car Remote Key Fob Control Transponder - Program Your Keys Free Instructions - Nissan Primera Key Remote Control Fob Transponder Programming almost does what they say but keys seemed unaffected.



> Ensure all the doors have been unlocked, either by using a good transponder key or remote control plip key.
> 
> 1. Turn the ignition switch from Position 0 to ON 6 times within 10 seconds.
> 2. Then turn ignition switch to OFF position. Leave key in ignition switch.
> ...


Seems the doors need to be *unlocked* not locked, and ignotion turned on, not just key put in cylinder. I then got the the two signals from the hazard lights as in 3. Tried steps 4 to 6 but didn't get the confimation flash in step 7. Got the double flash mentioned in step 9 but keys still didn't work.

So... either I'm doing it wrong or there's something else wrong with the system.

Also found these: 
Nissan Pathfinder Remote Keyless Entry - which didn't seem to work
http://forums.********.com/zerothread/286069 (that's forums.n-i-c-o-c-l-u-b.com being blocked) - which is similar to what Program Your Keys say. Will have another look tomorrow.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep Flynn. I have tested this exact procedure from CourtesyCarParts on my car as I scored an extra remote and it programmed it just fine. This has also been confirmed by more than one member of the Aussie Forum and it worked for them as well. It is very important to note that if you have disabled the key-in warning chime that it needs to be reconnected for this procedure to work.

*P.S. #1* This procedure will only work with an xtrail that has the factory engine immobilizer type of alarm; it will NOT work with the audible type of alarm system that some countries are offering for some xtrails.

*P.S. #2* Not all remote controls are the same, even though they may look the same externally, so be careful when you buy these extra remote controls from eBay or elsewhere, as each country operates these remote controls on its own frequency and the programming chip inside each of these remotes is different between one country and another. You need to make sure that the exact model number (found at the back of the factory remote) matches exactly the extra remote you're buying, otherwise it can NOT be re-programmed.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Did I read it right J? They seem to be saying just insert the key in the cylinder without turning it.


> Step 2) Insert key into and remove it from ignition key cylinder more than six times within 10 seconds.
> (Hazard warning lamps will then flash twice).


On mine I got zilch. With the second method I got the pretty lights to flash but the end result was the same, zilch.

The way the remote functions was changed after 2005 so maybe that's something to do with it. 2006 on you can toggle whether to open the driver's door only on the first press and the other doors on the second press or to open all doors with one press.

Will have another play tomorrow and if that doesn't work I'll hassle a dealer.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep, that's correct Flyn, only insert the key and remove it from the ignition, without turning.

The model change might be the cause for sure, cause this method is only good for the old type of remote controls that opens and closes all doors at the same time with one press.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Eventually got there.

I tried various combinations of the second method, i.e. turning the ignition on six times, and finally got the confirmation flash in step 7. Now working as it should.

Only did one key and I tried so many slightly different ways, turning key back to ACC position, turning to OFF etc., I'm not too sure exactly what I did. Will probably leave the spare key till I'm feeling patient. 

Seems this is a recurring problem: http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/20112-keyless-entry-remote.html


----------



## therealvw (Sep 4, 2007)

so Flynn can you let us know HOw you did it please?
Which one did you follow. was it key in and out or key in and turn 6 times?!?!
Cheers


----------



## Jolly Roger (Sep 26, 2016)

flynn said:


> Eventually got there.
> 
> I tried various combinations of the second method, i.e. turning the ignition on six times, and finally got the confirmation flash in step 7. Now working as it should.
> 
> ...


Had same problem with the fob for my X Trail [2006] of not getting confirmation single flash but eventually discovered, after many attempts, that I was not pressing the lock button rapidly enough in the programming phase. Pressing slowly 3 times doesn't work! It seems that just changing the fob battery requires re-programming.


----------

